# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Self-development Through Lucid Dreaming, How to Guide Launched - SBWire (press release)

## Dream Guide Team

*Self-development Through Lucid Dreaming, How to Guide Launched**SBWire (press release)*Freshly launched HowToLucidDream.co.uk takes its visitors into the world of *lucid dreaming*. The website is aimed at teaching its readers all there is to know about *lucid dreaming* and what can be achieved by such dreams. *...***

----------

